# Home Cinema & Installation



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear Listers,
I am relocating to Dubai over the next couple of months. A "look & see" visit with my wife took already place. now the next issue is to find a flat/villa.
I will, most likely, bring TV, Stereo and home cinema over. However, at some point, sooner rather than later, some upgrade is needed.
Does anybody know any good shop/contact for home cinema equipement (flat TV's, surround sound speakers, receivers etc) who will sell the products at a decent price and will also be professionally equipped to install (incl. the proper cabling etc) that equipement ? Not the most expensive of options is desired, but middle to upper end of the range. 

Any feedback much appreciated

Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

There are LOTS of places to buy flat screens/lcd/plasma/surround sound/home theatre etc. Depending where you buy them from, they will come out and install it all for you in your home! So you do not have to worry about hooking it all up yourself.
Jumbo Electronics is one of the best,
Carrefour is ok.
Sharaf DG is also pretty good.

You won't have any trouble finding the latest, state of the art equipment. It is Dubai after all!


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

hi

to piggyback on lenochka's question - has anyone used ntsc to pal converters - and is the whole process of conversion worth it in terms of cost and picture quality?

i will be moving from the US and am assuming that if i bring my TV along then i will need a converter?

Also on a related note, does anyone use proxy servers to access country specific sites? Was thinking that if thats possible then will bring along the TV in any case and stream US shows to the TV from websites such as hulu etc - does anyone else do this?

thanks


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi there -

I can highly recommend the Dubai Audio Centre - great equipment and very knowledgeable staff: DUBAI AUDIO CENTER INDEX

I bought a lot of gear from them in the past.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

many thanks for all your help - looks like I will not suffer too long without a decent home-cinema set-up.

cheers
L.


----------

